# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  WoW Model Viewer: New Items.csv List!

## Gankstir

On the 23rd of June the official WoW Model Viewer website (www.wowmodelviewer.org) released a newly compiled Items.csv list.

This includes all the new Arena gear, T6 gear, all the weapons for SSC, Hyjal, etc.

Links are:

Main Site: http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/
Items.csv List: http://www.wowmodelviewer.org/index....name=items.csv

----------


## Phase228

gankstir u lil basterd =P i thought it was gonna take longer either way +rep and thanks
P.S remind me l8ta i cant give ny more rep to u(yet)

----------


## Sacrifice

i dont get downloaded?

----------


## MLT

H.O.T. +rep.

----------

